# Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)



## HAPE-1909 (23. Januar 2016)

N´abend Zusammen,

ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines neuen Elektromotors.

Der Motor sollte nur zum mänovrieren in den Buhnen und kurzem hin- und hersetzen auf kurzer Strecke dienen. Alle weiteren Strecken macht der Benziner.

Ich hätte für diesen Zweck gern einen stufenlosen 12V-Motor.
Mein Budget hierfür liegt bei ca. 500,- Euro.

Bisher habe ich den Minn Kota Endura Max, Minn Kota Traxxis und einen Motorguide in die engere Wahl genommen.

Nun bin ich durch Zufall auf einen Haswing Cayman B-55 gestoßen.

Allerdings bin ich bei dem Preis von ca. 500 Euro für einen Bugmotor mit Fernbedienung etwas skeptisch.
Altbewährte Hersteller wie Minn Kota befinden sich da in einem ganz anderen Preisbereich.


Jetzt stellen sich grundsätzlich erstmal 2 Fragen zu der Thematik.

- "Taugt" der Haswing Cayman B-55 überhaupt was? 

Habe bisher keine Bewertungen über die gesamte Haswing-Serie gefunden, die einen längeren Gebrauch beschreiben. Ein Video zum Motor habe ich schon bei YT gesehen - aber was bringt es mir, wenn das Teil in 2 Monaten den Geist aufgibt?

- Wie sieht es mit der Handhabung zwischen Bug- und Heckmotor aus?

Auf dem ersten Blick würde ich sagen (nur Heckmotor-Erfahrung), das es beim Heckmotor einfacher und schneller wäre, schnell 2 m nach links - 1 m zurück, usw. zu setzen.
Beim Bugmotor würde das ganze natürlich mit der Fernbedienung gehen. Aber sind die "Sprünge" der Fernbedienung nicht unter Umständen ungenauer, als wenn ich den Heckmotor mit der Hand betätige?



Einsatzgebiet des Elektromotors: kurzes Umsetzen auf einem See, befischen von Buhnen, eventuell Schleppfischen (daher die stufenlose Version)



Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Motorarten oder vielleicht sogar mit dem beschriebenen Bugmotor!?

Besten Dank im vorraus!


----------



## FlitzeZett (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Ich fahre einen traxxis 55 heck und den Haswing Bugmotor.
Zum verlegen den heck Motor an Steganlagen zu manövrieren den Bugmotor.
Hab Fusspedal und Fernbedienung bin mehr als zufrieden.
Großer Unterschied er hat keine Gps funktion Möglichkeit wie ein motorguide oder minnkota. Also keinen Strecken speichern oder Anker Funktion. 

Ich hab meinen vor 1 Jahr für 330,- neu gekauft und es noch nie bereut


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.
Wenn du den schon ein Jahr hast, spricht das ja schonmal nicht GEGEN den Motor bzw. die Haltbarkeit (hab darüber nämlich noch gar nichts gelesen).

Klar, die Anker-Funktion des Minn Kota ist natürlich ne klasse Sache - aber auch eine ganz andere Preisliga.  Für den Preis wird er in meinem Fall zu selten genutzt.

Was mich beim Haswing Bugmotor etwas beschäftigt:
Habe ein YT-Video gesehen und da habe ich bei der Fernbedienung (per Hand) so meine leichten Zweifel.

Im Video scheint es so, das die Fernbedienung recht spät "auslöst" bzw. das Signal nicht direkt verarbeitet wird.

Die "Stufen" beim lenken oder vom Tempo scheinen mir auch recht groß auszufallen.

Nur vom Video (hab natürlich keinerlei Praxiserfahrungen) würde ich denken, das es genauer und stufenloser mit einer normalen Handlenkung gehen würde.

Wie siehst du das in der Praxis?


----------



## FlitzeZett (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Also da du sehr viele Stufen hast kann man da schon recht fein arbeiten. Hab aber keinen Vergleich zu minnkota oder motorguide.

Dir Steuerung ist minimal zeitversetzt - würde es aber nicht viel langsamer sehen als ne TV Schaltung im Vergleich. 

Wenn man den Motor in den größeren Stufen eingestellt hat  und dann lenkt oder den Motor anstellt dann wirkt er schon grob. Das liegt aber auch daran das er die Leistung direkt gut umsetzt.

Man muss halt etwas Fingerspitzen Gefühl haben mit der Fernbedienung. 

Angeblich kommt ja irgendwann ein Haswing Bugmotor mit GPS Funktion


----------



## Frank aus Lev (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Also da du sehr viele Stufen hast kann man da schon recht fein arbeiten. Hab aber keinen Vergleich zu minnkota oder motorguide.
> 
> Dir Steuerung ist minimal zeitversetzt - würde es aber nicht viel langsamer sehen als ne TV Schaltung im Vergleich.
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Bugmotor zu holen. Klar wäre mir ein GPS Motor lieber, aber der sprengt mein Budget.


----------



## Carpdr (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe auch den Haswing Bugmotor und bin seit  einem Jahr sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Wie schon erwähnt fehlt die GPS Funktion, aber das hat mich vom Kauf nicht abgeschreckt, da Minn Kota und Konsorten auch diverse Hunderter mehr kosten.

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marcello88 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Moin - ich interessiere mich auch für die Haswing.
Nun frage ich mich wie ihr das mit der Stromversorgung gelöst habt ?!
Ich habe zB nur die Möglichkeit die Batterie hinten zu lagern und da der Motor ja vorne ist müsste ja wohl ein Verlängerung geschaffen werden ?!


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Einfach 2 x 10 qmm Kabel von vorne nach hinten verlegen, Stecker dran und gut.

Bin auch mal gespannt wann der Cayman mit GPS kommt, werde mir auch demnächst nen Bugmotor zulegen und je nach dem was der kostet wärs ne echte Alternative zu den Minn Kotas oder Motorguides..


----------



## Marcello88 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Okay - klingt einfach ....

Gibt es denn schon eine Preisspanne wo der cayman liegen soll ? Evtl wäre es doch schlauer noch zu warten


----------



## newmie2205 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Einfach 2 x 10 qmm Kabel von vorne nach hinten verlegen, Stecker dran und gut.



Nimm lieber 16qmm Kabel, auf so einem Weg kannts schonmal warm werden...


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Okay - klingt einfach ....
> 
> Gibt es denn schon eine Preisspanne wo der cayman liegen soll ? Evtl wäre es doch schlauer noch zu warten



Ich hab bisher noch keine Infos dazu gefunden...



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Nimm lieber 16qmm Kabel, auf so einem Weg kannts schonmal warm werden...



Ok, das wäre dann definitiv auf Nummer sicher! Hab bei meiner Antwort nicht daran gedacht, dass es ja auch Abhängig ist von Länge der Kabel und durchgeschickter Leistung! Bei mir reichen aufgrund der maximalen Amperezahl und Leitungslänge 10 qmm. Die benötigte Kabelstärke kannst du dir anhand der benötigten Leistung und Kabellänge ausrechnen. z.B. hier:

https://www.yachtbatterie.de/de/querschnittsberechnung.html?coID=82


----------



## BOB2611 (3. Februar 2016)

Habe auch bereits im 2 Jahr den Haswing. Zum driften etc. im Fluss ist ein Bugmotor der Heckvariante (es gibt auch nen Adapter zur Heckmontage) überlegen finde ich da das Boot nicht links oder rechts ausbrechen kann. Leider habe ich nur Referenzen in Richtung minn Kota Endura aber von der Bedienung und Verbrauch bin ich recht zufrieden. Er tut seine Arbeit beim Verticalangeln in der Elbe und verzögert auch bei der Drift im Hauptstrom zuverlässig bis hin zur langsamen Bergfahrt bei normalem Wasserstand.


----------



## -Lukas- (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*



BOB2611 schrieb:


> Habe auch bereits im 2 Jahr den Haswing. Zum driften etc. im Fluss ist ein Bugmotor der Heckvariante (es gibt auch nen Adapter zur Heckmontage) überlegen finde ich da das Boot nicht links oder rechts ausbrechen kann. Leider habe ich nur Referenzen in Richtung minn Kota Endura aber von der Bedienung und Verbrauch bin ich recht zufrieden. Er tut seine Arbeit beim Verticalangeln in der Elbe und verzögert auch bei der Drift im Hauptstrom zuverlässig bis hin zur langsamen Bergfahrt bei normalem Wasserstand.



Da muss ich nochmal nachhaken. Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich auf einen Bugmotor umsteige bzw. einen nachrüste. Fische ebenfalls fast nur in der Elbe.Kannst du ein paar Sachen zu deinem Boot sagen? Größe und Gewicht? 

Habe Angst, dass die Leistung nicht reicht. Habe im Moment einen 62 lbs 12 V Heckmotor, damit geht es, viel Reserve habe ich aber nicht. Fische von einem 50 PS Konsolenboot, 4,30m mal 1,90m, angelfertig mit Mannschaft sicher 600 kg schwer.

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Genauigkeit von der Steuerung her? Fische eigentlich größtenteils die Buhnen ab, möchte schon nahe an den Buhnenkopf, aber ohne das mich die Stömung dagegendrückt. Klappt mit dem Heckmotor jetzt relativ gut, das Problem ist aber das permanente Gegensteuern. Man muss beim Fischen also jederzeit die eine Hand am E-Motor haben.

Und nochwas: Vermisst du einen I-Pilot bzw. anderen GPS-Motor? Also klar ist das eine andere Preisklasse, aber reicht dir der Haswing im Prinzip aus in der Elbe?


----------



## BOB2611 (4. Februar 2016)

Hallo, wie gesagt ich habe keine Referenz zum minn Kota! Mein Boot ist ein Gleiter aus Alu (ähnlich Lund etc) Ca 5,5x1,55m mit 40Ps Aussenborder 460kg. Also wir fangen unsere Fische an den Kanten und in Buhnen und da lässt sich das Boot auch steuern. Beim Vertical angeln ist es jedoch recht stressig mit einer Hand oder Fuß die Fernbedienung zu betätigen und konzentriert zu fischen das geht mit ner pinne 100% leichter (schade das das niemand im Sortiment hat sollten man mal erfinden![emoji12] die Leistung reicht wie gesagt um auf höchster Stufe minimal Strom auf zu fahren bei normalem Wasserdurchfluss.


----------



## Daniel1983 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Hallo,

habe 2 Freunde die zuerst mit dem Bugmotor im Strom angefangen haben zu Vertikalen.... spätestens nach dem 2. Angelausflug war der Geschichte und es wurde ein Heckmotor angeschafft! Wieso? weil es einfach speziell im Strom wo du sehr genau steuern musst praktisch unmöglich ist, dass mit der Fernbedienung und noch schlimmer dem Fusspedal das zu meistern. 

auf großen Seen mit langgezogenen Kanten ewigen Driften kein Thema mit dem Bugmotor. Aber im Fluss Finger weg! 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## HobieKajakfischer (19. März 2016)

*AW: Mänovrierfähigkeit Heck- vs. Bugmotor (Elektro)*

Macht´s Euch doch nicht so schwierig|supergri...habe mir nen günstigen, gebrauchten 55lbs Heckmotor geholt, dort das Steuerteil vom Rohr gelöst, um 180° gedreht, wieder mit 2 Nieten + Kleber befestigt, und habe somit einen 1a-funktionierenden Bugmotor mit Pinne!:vik:#6

Gruß
Detto


----------

